#  Der kleine Patient >   Juckreiz bei Windpocken >

## sweety80

Hallo,
mein 8 jähriger Sohn hat Windpocken. :Sad:  Wir haben vom Arzt Fenistil bekommen gegn den Juckreiz. Leider hilft das überhaupt nicht. Kennt jemand noch was anderes außer Fenistil was wenigstens etwas den juckreiz lindert?
Danke für Antworten

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
bekommt er keine Tinktur zum Austrocknen der Windpocken? Eine Zinksalbe zum Beispiel. Du kannst ihm auch kalte Umschläge machen, das mindert den Juckreiz.
Fenistil gibt es auch als Tropfen. Nimmt er die?

----------


## sweety80

Hallo,
ja er bekommt die Tintur. Das Fenistil bekommt er als Saft, was aber wie schon gesagt nicht hilft

----------


## Patientenschubser

Kühlen hilft auch gegen Juckreiz und am aller Besten ist Ablenkung manchmal hilft auch an einer anderen Stelle kratzen.... 
Beschäftige dich mit ihm bzw beschäftige ihn mit irgendetwas, spielen, basteln....

----------


## sweety80

Soll ich jetzt eifach ein Handtuch nehmen ,in kaltes Wasser und auf die Stellen die am meisten jucken rauf legen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Soll ich jetzt eifach ein Handtuch nehmen ,in kaltes Wasser und auf die Stellen die am meisten jucken rauf legen?

 ...zum Beispiel, oder mit einem Eiswürfel ein bisschen drum herum reiben, hat bei unseren Kindern hervorragend funktioniert.

----------


## sweety80

Eine Frage hätt ich da noch. Wie hoch ist das Risoko das meine anderen 2 Kinder es auch bekommen? Sind beide nicht geimpft! Es ist es 5 Tage her wo mein Sohn sie bekommen hat. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## wheelchairpower

Windpocken sind ansteckend und werden durch Tröpfcheninfektion oder durch     direkten Kontakt übertragen.wenn sie nicht geimpft wurden, werden sie wohl auch daran erkranken. Die Inkubationszeit beträgt 10 bis 28 Tage.

----------

